# Power use per capita,state rankings



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

First column of numbers is total usage,kWh(million),
2nd column is population, 
Last column is per capita usage in kWh.
http://www.energy.ca.gov/electricity/us_percapita_electricity_2003.html


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Yep. Low population density puts us high. Couple that with a large tourist and mining industry and we easily hit the top. 

I did see another one that only calulated by Non-commercial or indutsrial usage. Wyoming came in like 4th I think.

Just think though, Wyoming indirectly supplies over 1/6th of the electricity for this country. Wonder what the rest of you would do without us.

Wonder why you posted the 2003 one over the 2005 one:

http://www.energy.ca.gov/electricity/us_per_capita_electricity_2005.html


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

wy_white_wolf said:


> Wonder why you posted the 2003 one over the 2005 one:
> 
> http://www.energy.ca.gov/electricity/us_per_capita_electricity_2005.html


Didnt see the 2005 one,saw the 2003 when surfing today. :nana:

I DID like the part that Calif. has the LOWEST per capita usage :bow: while so many like to label/demonize us as profligate users. :nono:


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Theres also a page that shows California having the highest rates in the west. 
http://www.energy.ca.gov/electricity/western_state_average_prices.html

And another that shows Cali generates the least amount of power per capita. (Can't find it right now) Seems you just like buying everyone elses power.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Yep,its expensive power.Even though we contribute #4 in oil production and #3 in refining in the Country.

Yep,and seems the rest of the nation just likes buying our food (5th largest production in the WORLD,twice the output of any other state) and Calif also accounts for 13% of the entire US GDP.

And the 7-10th largest economy in the world(Pick your source),while using the LOWEST per capita electrical energy use in the country.Not bad.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Sooo,just who wants to sell and who wants to buy he asked? The electric production market is changing fast out here,Wyoming may just find themselves locked out of Calif.
---------------------------------------------
Wyoming leaders talk coal in Calif.

By PETER GARTRELL, News-Record Writer
Published: Sunday, February 3, 2008 12:50 AM MST
http://www.gillettenewsrecord.com/articles/2008/02/03/news/local news/news02.txt

*Wyoming leaders are hopeful the stateâs coal may one day be used to help power the nationâs most populous state and one of the worldâs largest economies *after a meeting in Los Angeles 

âItâs the equivalent of seeing an energy minister in another country,â he said.

*The meeting was held against a backdrop of urgency among the legislators*, who flew on the state jet to Los Angeles on Friday morning and returned that night.

The federal Department of Energy had said earlier in the week that it will scrap plans for FutureGen, a project meant to demonstrate carbon capture and technology. *Meanwhile, the legislators and the governorâs office are trying to guide a pair of bills that would create a legal framework for the capture and storage of carbon dioxide. It was a piece of legislation they showed off as an example of Wyomingâs commitment to the issue.*

â*I think without these two bills weâre just like everybody else and weâre not in the California bill at some point (in the future),â Schiffer said. âIf we donât make a product thatâs acceptable to them, theyâre not going to buy it.â
*

*Hurless said it is important for people to recognize that California has set a policy and âfolks that are going to sell them power have to understand and respect that policy position.â*

As Schiffer, a Kaycee rancher, put it: âIf my buyers say they want black-hided cattle, what I do is I go buy Black Angus bulls and theyâll buy it. *In Wyoming, we are selling energy and if they want it a certain way, we need to be responsive to that*.â


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting stuff Boo.

It would be interesting to know why CA uses so much less electricity?
High prices encourage conservation and efficiency?
People just more aware of the CO2 issue?
More benign climate?
More NG for water/space heating?
??

Gary


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

CA has a very large Mexican population. Perhaps many are from rural Mexico where electrical connivance appliances, like air conditioning, are not common place?

I wonder does WY have very low electric rates that encourage usage?


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

BooBoo

Maybe you should translate all those other figures your so proud of into a per capita basis like electrical usage. Wonder how you would compare then? I figure your second in actual electrical usage.



WY has low rates because we have an excess of electricity.

A large part of California's high rates is because they import so much electricity. Overall about 22% of their usage. What realy makes it high is this is all during peak usage. They generate less then 50% of there peak usage. So they are buying power at it most exspensive rate. Edison was offering $280 a megawatt last summer during peak load days. That equates to $0.28KW wholesale. Didn't effect WY rates as we have more production than we can ship out of state. 

Now couple that with line losses from shipping it so far. Anyone want to calculate the line losses for shipping it over a 1000 miles. It has to go through 8 to 20 switchyards and at least 2 dozen transformers to get there. We figure 25 to 50% of it gets lost on way to them. Maybe that loss should be added in to there per capita usage. Then you need to and in the cost of maintaining all those lines. I'm actually suprised they've been able to keep their price down as much as they have.

As far as buying Wyoming electricity, California always has in an inderect way. Well except for one summer that they tried to stop it and we all know what happened then. We sell to other companies so they can sell their clean power to you. Same power gets produced and used by someone. Just look at the 3 new grid lines going up. 1 from us to Oregon and 2 to Utah. They meet up with lines heading towards California. It'll allow both of them to sell more power to California. We'll still profit. You could deal with us directly and cut out the middleman and save some money if you don't like those high rates.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

So if we nuke PRCal and PRNY,it would free up 50000mkwh for the rest of us to use??


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Wy,I didnt complain about the rates,you did.Im paying 15 cents/kWh,24/7,365 days a year.So what,seems cheap enough to me for what I get.

What Calif. is doing is moving away from dirty power and into cleaner energy.Thats Wyomings problem apparently,they can sell cleaner power or not sell to Calif.I know this,if its coming from coal it will be phased out of Calif.If other states will buy your coal power,and sell us cleaner production power,good for them.And I'll bet Oregon will jump on the bandwagon soon,they are pretty environmentally concerned up there too.

The numbers are what they are. You want me to pat you on the back because your state economy is dependent on coal and power manufacturing,well,forget it.Or bow to you because you generate electricity? Big whoop,glad you can burn coal and find a market for it. Seems to me its what your state both wants now and wants to continue.

You make it,we buy it.Just like other states buy what we produce. Why do you have a problem with it? If your state doesnt want to sell it,which they obviously do,then dont sell it.Seems to me we are a large part of your economy,so what? Why has that got you so bent out of shape?

I didnt make up those numbers,they are what they are.And it appears to me we use what power we do,on a per capita basis,much better than most.So be it.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

SolarGary,I really dont know why we use less per capita.Just something I found on the net and thought I would post.I would be interested in why we use less electricity than most too.To a degree we may conserve more,I know the CFL bulbs are a big hit out here,most everyone I know uses them,so maybe in some ways we do conserve? I dont know,others are also pretty wasteful in other areas,like A/C.

Electrical costs for homeowners,except for the folks in the deserts that use lots of airconditioning are pretty reasonable on a monthly basis for what we get. Its natgas prices that personally are killer for me.I wonder what our natgas usage is per capita? Electric heating,hot water and such isnt much I would guess,natgas is big out here.You might be on to something there.

I think I will surf tonight and see if I can get per capita gas chart somewhere.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

What can I say,I only report it,not make it up. 
http://www.energy.ca.gov/naturalgas/statistics/per_capita_natural_gas_use_2005.html
-------------------------------


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Hmmmm....interesting,not sure what year though,looks like 2001 though I doubt much has changed.
-----------------------------------------

Gasoline Consumption (per capita) (most recent) by state
http://www.statemaster.com/graph/ene_gas_con_percap-energy-gasoline-consumption-per-capita


Showing latest available data.
Rank States Amount (top to bottom) 
#1 Wyoming: 15.906 per capita 
#2 North Dakota: 13.314 per capita 
#3 South Dakota: 13.149 per capita 
#4 Alabama: 12.663 per capita 
#5 South Carolina: 12.649 per capita 
#6 Mississippi: 12.489 per capita 
#7 Montana: 12.439 per capita 
#8 Iowa: 12.395 per capita 
#9 New Hampshire: 12.291 per capita 
#10 Kentucky: 12.284 per capita 
#11 Oklahoma: 12.127 per capita 
#12 Minnesota: 12.125 per capita 
#13 Virginia: 11.998 per capita 
#14 Indiana: 11.99 per capita 
#15 Arkansas: 11.962 per capita 
#16 Louisiana: 11.823 per capita 
#17 Michigan: 11.804 per capita 
#18 Nebraska: 11.594 per capita 
#19 Tennessee: 11.469 per capita 
#20 North Carolina: 11.369 per capita 
#21 New Mexico: 11.229 per capita 
#22 Texas: 11.223 per capita 
#23 Kansas: 11.038 per capita 
#24 Delaware: 11.023 per capita 
#25 West Virginia: 10.852 per capita 
#26 Maine: 10.813 per capita 
#27 New Jersey: 10.799 per capita 
#28 Colorado: 10.639 per capita 
#29 Wisconsin: 10.633 per capita 
#30 Maryland: 10.582 per capita 
#31 Idaho: 10.565 per capita 
#32 Massachusetts: 10.214 per capita 
#33 Florida: 10.178 per capita 
#34 Washington: 10.098 per capita 
#35 Connecticut: 10.095 per capita 
#36 Oregon: 9.93 per capita 
#37 Arizona: 9.851 per capita 
#38 Pennsylvania: 9.691 per capita 
#39 Alaska: 9.618 per capita 
#40 Illinois: 9.49 per capita 
#41 Nevada: 9.473 per capita 
#42 Utah: 9.31 per capita 
#43 Rhode Island: 8.935 per capita 
#44 Hawaii: 7.614 per capita 
#45 District of Columbia: 7.064 per capita 
#46 New York: 6.945 per capita 
#47 Vermont: 1.287 per capita 
#48 Georgia: 1.252 per capita 
#49 Missouri: 1.25 per capita 
#50 Ohio: 1.059 per capita 
#51 California: 0.974 per capita 
Weighted average: 10.0 per capita


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Total Energy Consumption (per capita) (most recent) by state
http://www.statemaster.com/graph/ene_tot_ene_con_percap-energy-total-consumption-per-capita 

Showing latest available data.
Rank States Amount (top to bottom) 
#1 Alaska: 11.1 per 10 people 
#2 Wyoming: 8.623 per 10 people 
#3 Louisiana: 7.736 per 10 people 
#4 North Dakota: 6.391 per 10 people 
#5 Texas: 5.262 per 10 people 
#6 Kentucky: 4.503 per 10 people 
#7 Indiana: 4.467 per 10 people 
#8 Oklahoma: 4.339 per 10 people 
#9 Alabama: 4.262 per 10 people 
#10 West Virginia: 4.192 per 10 people 
#11 Mississippi: 4.014 per 10 people 
#12 Arkansas: 3.981 per 10 people 
#13 Montana: 3.907 per 10 people 
#14 Iowa: 3.879 per 10 people 
#15 Kansas: 3.803 per 10 people 
#16 Maine: 3.713 per 10 people 
#17 Tennessee: 3.682 per 10 people 
#18 South Carolina: 3.64 per 10 people 
#19 Nebraska: 3.565 per 10 people 
#20 New Mexico: 3.522 per 10 people 
#21 Idaho: 3.506 per 10 people 
#22 Ohio: 3.474 per 10 people 
#23 Delaware: 3.468 per 10 people 
#24 Minnesota: 3.399 per 10 people 
#25 Wisconsin: 3.366 per 10 people 
#26 Washington: 3.235 per 10 people 
#27 South Dakota: 3.196 per 10 people 
#28 Georgia: 3.175 per 10 people 
#29 Pennsylvania: 3.156 per 10 people 
#30 Missouri: 3.129 per 10 people 
#31 Michigan: 3.083 per 10 people 
#32 Virginia: 3.059 per 10 people 
#33 Illinois: 3.032 per 10 people 
#34 North Carolina: 2.983 per 10 people 
#35 Utah: 2.937 per 10 people 
#36 Oregon: 2.923 per 10 people 
#37 New Jersey: 2.868 per 10 people 
#38 Colorado: 2.722 per 10 people 
#39 Vermont: 2.626 per 10 people 
#40 Maryland: 2.536 per 10 people 
#41 New Hampshire: 2.459 per 10 people 
#42 Massachusetts: 2.421 per 10 people 
#43 Florida: 2.324 per 10 people 
#44 Arizona: 2.278 per 10 people 
#45 Hawaii: 2.213 per 10 people 
#46 California: 2.174 per 10 people 
#47 New York: 2.147 per 10 people 
#48 Rhode Island: 2.112 per 10 people 
#49 District of Columbia: 0.306 per 10 people 
#50 Nevada: 0.261 per 10 people 
#51 Connecticut: 0.243 per 10 people 
Weighted average: 3.5 per 10 people 


DEFINITION: Total Energy Consumption (BBtu). This dataset indicates the total amount of energy (in any form) consumed in terms of billions of British Thermal Units. Per capita figures expressed per 10 population.

SOURCE: National Priorities Project Database, 2001


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting stuff.
Not sure I understand how some of the states can have per capita consumption of gasoline as low as 1 barrel per year?

Gary


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

Texas is really high for natural gas usage... followed only by Wyoming and Alaska. I wonder why TX is so high??

We pay 14.3Â¢/kwh for electricity here, it's madness. And my house is all electric too, so our power bills are killer, though we keep our SEER air conditioner at 80-82Âº in the summer, and our heater at 58-60Âº in the winter. One of our goals is to get a fireplace installed this year, we have trees at the back of our property that need cleared out (so we can finish putting up our fence) and we can use that for fuel.

There are people in the D/FW suburbs near here who have huge 20' tall cathedral ceilings and loads of wasted space, I'm not sure how in the world they can afford to heat/cool their homes!


----------



## Deacon Mike (May 23, 2007)

mightybooboo said:


> *SolarGary,I really dont know why we use less per capita*.Just something I found on the net and thought I would post.I would be interested in why we use less electricity than most too.To a degree we may conserve more,I know the CFL bulbs are a big hit out here,most everyone I know uses them,so maybe in some ways we do conserve? I dont know,others are also pretty wasteful in other areas,like A/C.



Goggle 'Art Rosenfeld'


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Deacon Mike said:


> Goggle 'Art Rosenfeld'


Thanks Mike. I had no idea Calif. was behind the push for more efficient appliances.They brought them in so seamlessly I never even noticed,yet we are saving a ton of energy thanks to that.

Now thats a good policy,save energy without sacrifice in appliances,darned smart.

I also forgot how low income folks got free blown in insulation from the power companies,plus free weatherstripping on doors and windows.My Mom got that,then they came back a few years later and put still more attic insulation in,oh,and they blanketed her water heater too.

So,I guess we did more than I even realized,now that I think about it.

CFL bulbs are about a buck each here too,you get an instant rebate at the checkout from SCE,cost a buck each out of pocket.But this is only when the program is on,it isnt a year round thing.Im sure I easily have a ten year supply I got during the last rebate period.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Sorry, but it does get cold here in Alaska. We could go back to whale oil.

Joke Joke


----------

